# Samba-3 & Dabian



## mc_gyver (7. Januar 2004)

morgen,

Ich wollte mal fragen wie es möglich ist unter Debian Samba-3 zu installiern. 
Die source Datei zu installieren, hab ich zwar geschafft, aber nachdem ich danach keine smb.conf in meinem System hatte (ich nehme mal an die Prefixe bei ./configure haben gefehlt). Habe ich es mit make uninstall wieder entfernt. Nächste Möglichkeit die Version mit apt.get install von einem backports Server zu installieren aber dort gibt er mir folgende fehlermeldung raus!

Sorry, but the following packages have unmet dependencies:
  samba: Depends: samba-common (= 3.0.1-0.backports.org.1) but it is not going   to be installed
         Depends: libkrb53 but it is not installable

Habt Ihr eine Idee woran das liegt oder wie ich samba noch installiert bekomme?
Es würden ja auch auch diese verdammten prefixe von ./configure reichen. Danke schonmal. Ich bin ein Anfänger aber der Wille sich von Windoof zu trennen ist da.

Danke


----------



## JohannesR (7. Januar 2004)

Versuchs einfach mal so:

```
# apt-get install samba samba-common libkrb53
```

Normal sollte das reichen, quick & dirty


----------



## mc_gyver (7. Januar 2004)

Folgende Fehlermeldung:

Package libkrb53 has no available version, but exists in the database.
This typically means that the package was mentioned in a dependency and
never uploaded, has been obsoleted or is not available with the contents
of sources.list
E: Package libkrb53 has no installation candidate

Das zeigt er an wenn ich die backports server in der sources.list habe, wenn ich nur den tiscali server drin stehen habe, mekert er nicht rum, ist aber halt die 2.2 Version von samba.


----------



## Thomas Kuse (8. Januar 2004)

Kannst Du dann nicht erst von dem einen Server libkrb53 installieren und dann von dem anderen deinen Samba 3.0 Server?


----------



## mc_gyver (8. Januar 2004)

Genauso ging es dann auch, aber warum?
Und ist den das Package  libkrb53 nicht jetzt eine alte Version?
Könnte mir trotzdem noch mal einer das mit dem complilieren und den prefixes?
Das muss man wohl eh im schlaf beherschen.
Es muss doch irgendwie möglich sein, mit den prefixen alles so zu installieren als hääte man es mit apt-get gezogen, oder?


----------

